# When your built up and Let down



## 209 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm sure everyone here has at least once before been really uplifted about something only to find it never to come. It's a pretty bad feeling coupled with it being public just makes the mind reel. I'm not all soppy or stuck or hung up on it or something
But you just gotta think how lame that feels
Like if your gunna be talkin a good game and makin plans, follow through with them don't just backburner it and not say anything. It's pretty lame.
The main thing is like you go out of your way for someone and buy them a ticket and what not and then just get blown off.


----------



## Tude (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah I've had the rug pulled from under me several times - some were petty but were being counted on (by me), others were major - and well hurt.


----------



## 209 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah it's an easy world to get hurt in and whn you put all your hope and good thoughts into one thing happening and then it going horribly wrong, kinda just runs yah down a bit,


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 23, 2015)

learn to expect it, but pretend it's going to work anyhow. that way you're still getting places before the rug slips


----------



## Matt Dawg (Feb 23, 2015)

Expect the best, prepare for the worst


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 23, 2015)

No expectations but high hopes is the way to go...

But ya...story of my life..especially when it comes to relating to the opposite sex


----------



## wizehop (Feb 23, 2015)

Having my buddy bale on me the day of my first ever big adventure was probably one of the best things that ever happened to me.


----------



## Jaguwar (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah I'm sorry, you guys all seem lovely, but in general it's safer to work it on your own. If someone offers help say thank you, but expect them not to come through. That way you're not caught unprepared.


----------



## Anagor (Feb 24, 2015)

209 said:


> I'm sure everyone here has at least once before been really uplifted about something only to find it never to come.


Could be a minimal abstract of my life. 
No, seriously, it happens, yes. But you/everyone have/has to deal with it. More or less.

Be thankful if something turns out to be working, if people are loyal, reliable and trustworthy. But don't expect it.


----------



## 209 (Feb 25, 2015)

Eh poeple are fake and thats all there is too it
and tweeker junkies so


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2015)

i don't see how this qualifies as a 'story'. moved to general banter.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 25, 2015)

The only person you can count on is yourself. 

On occasion loyalties and plans can align and it can be great while it lasts but always have an exit strategy and backup plan for when shit goes bad, cos 9 times outta 10 it will.


----------

